# Format + Mounting ext2 or ext3 in FreeBSD?



## Spartrekus (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello,

e2fsprogs might be there, but ext2fs is not installable. I use FreeBSD on Raspberry Model III b.

Which package may allow to simply make it? which method? how to make it, simple?

(I need to copy my hdd UTF/UFS to EXT format, for a Linux desktop.)

Thank you


----------



## balanga (Mar 3, 2018)

You could try sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse...


----------

